

America's can't-do list - JereCoh
http://www.latimes.com/news/opinion/la-oe-schell7-2010jan07,0,7458460.story

======
julius_geezer
1\. Mr. Schell is experienced in the study of glaciers?

2\. Public elementary education has a lot of money poured into it. I question
whether funding is the main problem.

3\. High-speed rail? Next to Germany, New Jersey looks like Wyoming. I don't
know that we have the population density.

